# iphone 6 wine case



## Kraffty (May 7, 2015)

I just received my custom case from a little company in Elkhart Il. Sent them my logo art and picked the type of wood and got this back. I've got nothing to do with them but really wanted to share them as a cool "find". It's CARVED.com for anyone interested, AND... $55.00 seemed like a steal to me.

Sitting and drinking in the Wine House ignoring my phone just got better!
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 7, 2015)

Mike,

That's insanely cool. Is it just an inlay? What is the rest of the case made from? I like a minimalist case - is that one fairly low profile?


----------



## Kraffty (May 7, 2015)

Jim, me too, this is clear plastic, snaps on, covers just the back and sides with the laser wood inlay on back only. The face is open but I added the tempered glass protecter. The phone is maybe 1/16" thicker now, not really noticeable.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin (May 7, 2015)

Very cool, can they handle original artwork?


----------



## sour_grapes (May 7, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Very cool, can they handle original artwork?



Uhhh, evidently, unless you think there is a big market for people named Lori and Mike who are vintners!


----------



## ibglowin (May 7, 2015)

LOL, I am talking using my artwork/label on my corks. Not just changing the names around their "stock" artwork as so many of those things only do like in the Wine Enthusiast catalogs, etc.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (May 7, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Kraffty (May 7, 2015)

Completely custom, you can download a template for your phone and fit your art to it. I'd be glad to take a look at whatever art you or anyone else has before submitting to carved to make sure you don't run into any hang ups.
Feel free to PM me if can help out.
Mike


----------



## wineforfun (May 7, 2015)

Mike,
Do they just make them for the iphone or all phones?


----------



## Kraffty (May 7, 2015)

It looks like most of the major and current phones are listed. I do see that they don't carry every style case for every phone though. Mine is the "Slim Case" and that seems to be available for most phones.
Mike


----------



## ffemt128 (May 7, 2015)

That is cool...


----------



## JohnT (May 8, 2015)

that is not cool, It is I N S A N E L Y cool!!!!!

I may just pull the trigger on that one. I just need to get approval from the warden....


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 8, 2015)

Well, that didn't take long. I just ordered one. Purpleheart wood and matte black rim. I thought the Purpleheart was reminiscent of wine stained oak. 

Thanks for the suggestion, Mike!


----------



## ibglowin (May 8, 2015)

I went to the website and found the page that has the upload artwork link. They want you to make sure your artwork fits so advise you to download either the PDF or the AI (Adobe Illustrator) flle. The PDF doesn't have anything other than instructions on how to upload your artwork. No blank phone to place your artwork on top of. The AI file (I have Adobe Illustrator) try's to open in the web browser due to an improper HTML coding on the webpage. I gave up (for now)…...


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 8, 2015)

The information I was given made it sound like someone would be contacting me to ensure it is set up correctly before they 'go to print'. 

Oh, and after my order was placed, I received a "tell your friends" discount link. Here it is, for 10% off: http://go.referralcandy.com/share/7WD62PW


----------



## wineforfun (May 8, 2015)

Kraffty said:


> I just received my custom case from a little company in Elkhart Il. Sent them my logo art and picked the type of wood and got this back. I've got nothing to do with them but really wanted to share them as a cool "find". It's CARVED.com for anyone interested, AND... $55.00 seemed like a steal to me.
> 
> Sitting and drinking in the Wine House ignoring my phone just got better!
> Mike



Mike,
Is your case cherry wood?


----------



## ibglowin (May 8, 2015)

Jim,

Used your link to get 10% off Here is another link for 10% off http://go.referralcandy.com/share/JQQTG7H


----------



## Kraffty (May 8, 2015)

Yes mine is cherry, I think the darker woods may not show fine detail very well.


----------



## wineforfun (May 8, 2015)

Thanks, that was my thinking too.


----------



## ibglowin (May 8, 2015)

That was fast. Placed order this ~8:00 AM just received shipping notice now ~1:15 PM


----------



## cmason1957 (May 8, 2015)

Grumble, grumble. No Samsung Galaxy S6 cases. Maybe they will get them later, it is a fairly new phone, I guess, but I did get the case I have on Ebay even before the phone was officially announced.

Yeah, I know first world problems, that is for sure.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 8, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> That was fast. Placed order this ~8:00 AM just received shipping notice now ~1:15 PM



Yeah. I was expecting a call to confirm artwork, etc. I wanted mine in 'landscape', not 'portrait'. We'll see what comes in the mail. Either way, a customized phone case made from exotic wood for under $50 is pretty cool.


----------



## ibglowin (May 8, 2015)

We can all blame Kraffty if we don't like it right?


----------



## Wiz (May 8, 2015)

How cool can you get.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 8, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> We can all blame Kraffty if we don't like it right?



Oh, there will be much blaming.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 8, 2015)

Very cool !!

I think I will be ordering also


----------



## Kraffty (May 9, 2015)

Be sure to post a pic when it arrives
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 13, 2015)

It's here! 

In hindsight, a lighter wood would have probably done better. But I like the 'wine stained' look.


----------



## ibglowin (May 19, 2015)

Seems light on the etching. Trying to darken it with a bit of wood oil.


----------



## Kraffty (May 19, 2015)

I think both of those look outstanding, love the wine coloring Jim and think all the detail in the tree looks great Mike. I get that a little darker burn would be nice (same on mine) but they're both very legible.
Great job guys, I'll have to call Carved and ask where's my commission check.
Mike


----------



## wineforfun (May 19, 2015)

Hoping to get this put on one.
I just started roasting coffee beans along with my wine obsession.


----------



## ibglowin (May 20, 2015)

Now I am happy! A little black shoe polish did the trick for me quite nicely.


----------



## wineforfun (May 20, 2015)

Looks much better Mike.


----------



## Kraffty (May 20, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Now I am happy! A little black shoe polish did the trick for me quite nicely.



Are winemakers just tweakers by nature or what!
Really looks nice though, might have to try it myself.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin (May 20, 2015)

I think winemakers are all little MacGyvers at heart!

I was a little disappointed the image didn't "pop". So I fixed it!


----------

